# How Many People Have Used The Pi Mod?



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm curious on how many people have used my Pi Modification, or have had it modified. Only vote if you have a V-Cube 6. & Vote based on the pins. So if you haven't glued in the pins, say that you haven't done the modification. If the pins fell out & you gave up on them, say that it failed.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't, but I intend to. I just don't want to modify my black V6 so I'm going to order a white V6 which I will modify.


----------



## person917 (Jun 29, 2009)

I used it for my V6 but only the sanding, the pins fell out and I never bothered to put them back in.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jun 29, 2009)

I did everything but the pins.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 29, 2009)

I've thought about it, but I don't think I have the modding experience to do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2009)

I had done the "Frank mod" (sanding down the inner pieces) before you put your video out. Once I saw your video, I glued the two inner pieces to the core. I haven't done anything else yet; I probably will someday, but I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## uriel rubik (Jun 29, 2009)

I did every sigle step on one of my V6s, it's awesome!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2009)

I initially got your mod ideas from Frank (except the pins). 

My first 6x6 mod ever was doing the Scott Bedard mod on a 6x6. It was insanely horrible that I unglued the pieces and did the entire first pin mod (sanding largest, smallest, gluing smallest, pins). It went perfectly and I used that 6x6 as my main one. I then modded another white one and the pins didn't stay in. For my black one, I didn't glue any pins and only sanded down the smaller internals a little bit, still leaving a bump. There is still a slight click, but there is no need for pins.


----------



## BinomDreher (Jun 29, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> I've thought about it, but I don't think I have the modding experience to do it.



Same here, I'm very interested in it but I'm too afraid to mess the cube up by "non-experience"


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 29, 2009)

I did the whole thing, it completely changed my view of the 6x6. I used to hate solving it because it was so bad. Now I love it


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2009)

As you probably know Pi, Ive done this mod so many times =D

Everyone loves it! =p


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to sometime.


----------



## slocuber (Jun 29, 2009)

I have done it TODAY. but the mins fell of and im mad. the cube turned out prefect. But 2 or 3 sides are quite stiff, but other 3 arent. Is that maybe because of glued pieces?? Please respond!

Jure


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't do the pin mod because I had no strong glue or any pins around.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah! I didn't realize that people could post before I filled out the poll. Anyway, you can vote now. But vote based on doing the entire modification. So if you didn't glue in the pins, choose that you have you haven't modified it. If the pins fell out, say the modification failed. I'll edit my first post with this.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jun 29, 2009)

I failed, glue got in the screw hole after the pins weren't in good enough. I know somebody else had this happen too, but they scraped the glue out. I would but I dont really care enough


----------



## kahman10 (Jun 29, 2009)

it took me a little over 6 hours to modify my 2 6x6's and i am really happy with them. the till have a slight clicking feel on the outer layers but other than that i agree that the mod is a sucess.


----------



## panyan (Jun 29, 2009)

BinomDreher said:


> RampageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I've thought about it, but I don't think I have the modding experience to do it.
> ...



me too


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't cut the little bumps off out of pure laziness and my pins all broke off after my first 3 layer turn, it's disassembled in a box waiting for me to finish it i just ned to find pins


----------



## joecubes (Jun 30, 2009)

when i put the pins in and let them dry, they still popped out


----------



## Felipe (Jun 30, 2009)

The pins popped out on mine when I used super glue.

I scraped the super glue out of the bolts and used krazy glue instead. It's held up for about 2 months now.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> I failed, glue got in the screw hole after the pins weren't in good enough. I know somebody else had this happen too, but they scraped the glue out. I would but I dont really care enough



Ah that'd be me.

I originally did my own mod on my 6x6 (smoothing down the corner stalks and the center pieces) and this successfully stopped the popping. Naturally the misalignment was still an issue. At the same time that I did my mod, I glued the two inner bits to the core, but they didn't stay on. It was no good while the big inner bits were left unsanded because it put a lot of pressure on the glue. Perhaps with better glue it would have stayed on.
I wanted to avoid having to do the pins, so I just did the Frank mod (sanding down the big inner pieces). Unfortunately this absolutely ruined the inner slices of my 6x6; they turned to complete mush. So I had to go through with the whole mod after that. So I re-glued the small inner pieces to the core, and did the pin mod. Unfortunately I was too generous with the glue and it got down into the core. After a month of on-and-off effort I finally managed to get it all out and assembled my cube again, and now it is in a state of the full mod. I think I have had to redo the pins a couple of times, and right now I have 3 in there. The slice still misaligns on occasion.

Personally I regret having gone through with the Frank mod, and I wish that I had found better glue to keep the inner pieces glued to the core, with my own mod as well. That at the very least would have stopped 2/3 of the misalignment, and I really liked how my 6x6 felt after my mod. I have a new 6x6 now, and will one day get around to modding it, but I want to break it in first.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Personally I regret having gone through with the Frank mod, and I wish that I had found better glue to keep the inner pieces glued to the core, with my own mod as well. That at the very least would have stopped 2/3 of the misalignment, and I really liked how my 6x6 felt after my mod. I have a new 6x6 now, and will one day get around to modding it, *but I want to break it in first.*



Thats a very good idea, Ive modded a few brand new, not broken-in cubes, and the mod does not turn out nearly as well as modding a broken-in cube.

From what Ive seen, a month or so (30-50 solves) should be enough.
But it is different for each cube, depending on the cubers style.


----------



## TheJoker (Jun 30, 2009)

i'v mode my white V6 with the pin mod. works great.

then mod my black v6. mod everything but the pin. it is my own mod to experiment. glued the center to the core with two pieces glued on it. no misalignment whatsoever but this face turn not that smooth. it is like scott's mod but instead of three faces only one.

thanks again.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Pi! I would do it but don't where to get the pins. What kind of pins are they?


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I regret having gone through with the Frank mod, and I wish that I had found better glue to keep the inner pieces glued to the core, with my own mod as well. That at the very least would have stopped 2/3 of the misalignment, and I really liked how my 6x6 felt after my mod. I have a new 6x6 now, and will one day get around to modding it, *but I want to break it in first.*
> ...



It was about half a year, and at least 500 solves before I modded mine


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 30, 2009)

The 6x6 is annoying just to use, most of the time I don't solve it because how unpleasurable it is to turn. But I like solving it. My 6x6 times and my 7x7 times are very close together because the 6x6 is horrible.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2009)

I did all of the mods, but left the pins out as some cubers told me it wasn't crucial.



liljthedude said:


> The 6x6 is annoying just to use, most of the time I don't solve it because how unpleasurable it is to turn. 6x6 is horrible.






Which is the point of the mod...


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 30, 2009)

I've done all mods on several 6x6's and they have all turned out wonderfully for me... but I don't use pins like Pi does.

I use very very small nails and I clip the tops off just like the vid, but I have yet to have one of the nails fall out, and I'm pretty rough on my cube. 

I didn't yet sand down the outer center pieces yet though in one of my speedcubes, I'll get around to it eventually. I'm quite happy with it the way it is. 

As mentioned already though, I am a very firm believer that you should try and work in your cube first before doing the mod though. It makes a world of difference


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I did all of the mods, but left the pins out as some cubers told me it wasn't crucial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, I was trying to break it in my turning the 3 layers hard and fast but after a few seconds my hands hurt bad. People here say to break it in before the mod. It's hard to break it in.

So the pins aren't necessary? I'm confused.:confused:


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 30, 2009)

I couldn't get the pins the right size and clipping them ruined my multitool. The steel the pins are made of is much harder than the alloy my multitool is made of. I might give it another try in the future but I got kind of discouraged after trying it a few times.
The pins also fell out a few times.


----------



## panyan (Jun 30, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> I couldn't get the pins the right size and clipping them ruined my multitool. The steel the pins are made of is much harder than the alloy my multitool is made of. I might give it another try in the future but I got kind of discouraged after trying it a few times.
> The pins also fell out a few times.



small hacksaw?

p.s. what is a mutitool? are you talking about a swiss army knife?


----------



## xEscapeFatex (Jun 30, 2009)

I did it to my cube, it worked perfectly, thank you, Me Myself and Pi, for this wonderful mod!


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 1, 2009)

panyan said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't get the pins the right size and clipping them ruined my multitool. The steel the pins are made of is much harder than the alloy my multitool is made of. I might give it another try in the future but I got kind of discouraged after trying it a few times.
> ...



It's somewhat like an army knife, yes. It has clippers, a small file, screwdrivers etc. etc.


----------



## rubixcuber (Jul 3, 2009)

My first 6x6 used Scott's mod and it was so horrible, I removed the 3 edges glued to the core with so much force and pliers. Since I had no modding experience the inner edges sanded aren't completely straight so I haven't bothered pi modding it yet. Second 6x6 I did pi mod, and it was okay but would still come out of alignment occasionally. The cube eventually got worn out so I stopped playing with it. 3rd V6 I successfully pi modded and the pins did work but for some reason I wear out cubes so fricken fast. Now that I'm on 4th and current 6x6 I did Frank's mod and glued two pieces the the core and that's how much I've done so far. I'm gonna keep it as Frank Mod for now and see what happens.


----------

